# DECA Broadband adapter questions



## mikeromo

hi everyone!

I really did try to do a search and see if this question was asked already, but I just couldn't find it, so forgive me, please, if this has been covered.

I have 2 HD-DVRs, an *HR21* (Living Room) and an *HR22* (Office).

I bought 2 *DECA1MR0-01 Connected home Adapters* (the white boxes that connect to the DVR unit) and 1 *DECA Broadband adapter* to keep everything connected to the Internet.

Originally, I was going to connect the DECA Home Adapters inbetween into each DVR and then connect the coax into the adapters, so the white boxes would be inbetween the dish and the DVR unit. Pretty straightforward.

Then, I was going to use a splitter to split the coax from the dish. 1 coax would go into the SWM module, the other would go into the broadband adapter. I was then going to plug the ethernet cable from the adapter into my router.

My questions:

1 - It sounds like I need to unplug the ethernet cables from my DVRs that are currently going into routers since I am already getting IP addresses from the broadband adapter. Is this correct?

2 - Do I need to plug in the ethernet cables from the white DECA adaptors into the top ehternet port of each unit? No, right, since they are getting the ethernet signal from the coax?

3 - Do I really need the broadband adaptor if both units are already plugged into the Internet via the routers?

Thank you so much for your help!

best,
mike


----------



## veryoldschool

You seem to have two options:


use your ethernet and skip DECA
convert to DECA and connect the ethernet from the receiver to the DECA on each receiver and then use the BB DECA for the internet bridging to your router.


----------



## mikeromo

Thank you--

1 - I tried straight ethernet...well, I couldn't do ethernet and I was having stuttering issues via wi-fi, hence the DECA.

2 - that sounds good, I will do that--but I still need to do the splitter with the broadband adapter, correct?

thank you so much for your response.

-mike


----------



## paul91

1. Yes unplug your current ethernet cables

2. yes plug the small ethernet cable from the deca to top port (port 1) on each dvr

3. yes you still need a deca for the internet. when you unplug the current ethernet you wont have internet then, the deca "injects" internet throught the coax and the deca splits it back out near the receiver.

if you have swm then you will have a splitter, get a cable from that splitter to your internet deca and that will give you internet for both hddvrs



mikeromo said:


> hi everyone!
> 
> I really did try to do a search and see if this question was asked already, but I just couldn't find it, so forgive me, please, if this has been covered.
> 
> I have 2 HD-DVRs, an *HR21* (Living Room) and an *HR22* (Office).
> 
> I bought 2 *DECA1MR0-01 Connected home Adapters* (the white boxes that connect to the DVR unit) and 1 *DECA Broadband adapter* to keep everything connected to the Internet.
> 
> Originally, I was going to connect the DECA Home Adapters inbetween into each DVR and then connect the coax into the adapters, so the white boxes would be inbetween the dish and the DVR unit. Pretty straightforward.
> 
> Then, I was going to use a splitter to split the coax from the dish. 1 coax would go into the SWM module, the other would go into the broadband adapter. I was then going to plug the ethernet cable from the adapter into my router.
> 
> My questions:
> 
> 1 - It sounds like I need to unplug the ethernet cables from my DVRs that are currently going into routers since I am already getting IP addresses from the broadband adapter. Is this correct?
> 
> 2 - Do I need to plug in the ethernet cables from the white DECA adaptors into the top ehternet port of each unit? No, right, since they are getting the ethernet signal from the coax?
> 
> 3 - Do I really need the broadband adaptor if both units are already plugged into the Internet via the routers?
> 
> Thank you so much for your help!
> 
> best,
> mike


----------



## veryoldschool

mikeromo said:


> Thank you--
> 
> 1 - I tried straight ethernet...well, I couldn't do ethernet and I was having stuttering issues via wi-fi, hence the DECA.
> 
> 2 - that sounds good, I will do that--*but I still need to do the splitter with the broadband adapter*, correct?
> 
> thank you so much for your response.
> 
> -mike


You'll need to connect it to the coax. You can either get/find a coax from the splitter for this or use a 2-way splitter off one of the coax you have running to a receiver.


----------



## mikeromo

Fantastic, thank you so much for your help, everyone. My wife has been really irritated by the stuttering and I am hoping this brings some relief...for both us us! 

I will let you know how it goes.

-mike!


----------



## mikeromo

hi--
quick quick followup. Does the splitter come before the SWM box or after? I think it comes before, so after the splitter there is one coax that goes to the SWM box and the other cable goes to the broadband adaptor, as per this diagram.










thank you!
mike


----------



## veryoldschool

If I follow your diagram "exactly", it doesn't work because the PI isn't connected to the power passing port of the splitter, but "other than that", you've got the right idea. Also know that there is another splitter that you're not showing and the PI still needs to be connected to the power passing port of it too.
These are marked with a red center.


----------



## mikeromo

forgive my ignorance, but the "PI"--is that the power adaptor? The broadband adapter (it's black) has a power adapter for it...

thanks,
mike


----------



## veryoldschool

mikeromo said:


> forgive my ignorance, but the "PI"--is that the power adaptor? The broadband adapter (it's black) has a power adapter for it...
> 
> thanks,
> mike


Power Inserter, for the SWiM. It too is black in most cases, as seen here:


----------



## mikeromo

oh, whew--I do have that "PI" - I was labelling my "SWM Module" erroneously, I guess. Just realized I got the wrong kind of splitter but picking the right one up later today.

thank you!
mike


----------



## mikeromo

hi all--

I just hooked it up and it works great! I had the line coming out of the SWM (I guess I should call it the "PI") into the appropriate (labelled) input in the splitter, then made sure to plug the line that needed the power (the one that was previously plugged into the PI) into the output on the splitter that was labelled as the one that "carried" the power, plugged the BB adapter into one of other non powered outputs, then put the DECA converters on each of the DVRs, plugged in the ethernet cables from the DECA boxes into the top ethernet jacks in the DVRs, powered the PI, then the BB adapter, then the DVRs...and it all worked great.

Thanks for your help with this!

all my best,
mike

here's the final diagram (thanks for the corrections, VOS!):


----------

